# how much recovery time is needed?



## Nic75 (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi everyone,
i should be starting sniffing for d/reg on the 20th of this month, i went for my first follie scan yesterday and they discovered a hydro on my left tube, we've been advised to cancel this cycle and have the tube removed, we've decided to pay privately cos we don't want to wait 6 mths on the waiting list for surgery on the nhs, my q is: does anyone know roughly how long recovery time i will need before we can start our next cycle?
can anyone shed any light on this for me? haven't got next consultation till tomorrow so would really appreciate some feedback please?
thanks for reading! nic


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would have thought you could start again with period after op. No need to delay any longer than that.

Ruth


----------



## Nic75 (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks for your quick reply!!
nic x


----------

